# Finding a VFD for a belt grinder



## wdfwguy (Jul 6, 2017)

I'm setting up a new 2x72 belt grinder for knife making and I need a VFD to complete the project

I'm sort of trying to decide between something like a Teco L510 or a Huanyang on ebay, but I'm just curious if either would be a better fit.  

I really only want to be able to turn on/off, forward/reverse, and control speed.  And I'm not clear if I'll need to add a switch for the reverse function.

The motor is 2hp, 3 phase, 230v, pretty generic I suppose.


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Jul 6, 2017)

I just did a very similar project and used the huanyang vfd. Works fine, not big on refined options or design, but good enough and cheap. Easy to add remote controls as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdfwguy (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks!

Did you need to add a remote switch for reverse, or would you be able to do it from the keypad?


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Jul 7, 2017)

You can do it from the keypad, can change speed on the fly as well. All vfd's I've ever used are capable of this. You will definitely want to build an enclosure, or mount the drive away from the grinder, as the HY drives are not sealed from contaminates at all. Most drives are this way as well. They need air flow or will burn up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 7, 2017)

I have 4 Teco L510s and 1 Huanyang, Both brands work well the Teco seem a little better quality, and are quieter. They all make a high pitched whine while on but the Huanyang is louder, it's a 5 hp unit and the Tecos are 2 hp so that may be part of it. The Initial manual I received with the Tecos was very confusing as to programing, they have since released a revised manual, that's a lot easier to follow.  The Huanyang's manual is easy. One other minor problem with the Huanyang, The terminal pads were a bit small for the spade terminals I needed for the gauge of wire required, I had to grind them slightly narrower to fit, not a huge problem, just a head's up. 
As said above, you can control them from the keypad but it will be much easier to operate them with dedicated, remote switches, the hook-up is not a big deal.


----------



## RandyWilson (Jul 7, 2017)

There are two Huanyang style VFDs on ebay.; The real Huanyangs, then the Isacons that are marketed as "HY Series" at about 30% less cost. Some would say imitations and then clones of imitations. The Isacons are missing features that you won't be using anyway. Things like a RS422 serial port. For doing forward/off/reverse with speed control it does fine.  

 The trick to wiring is to use #8 eyelets rather than spades. I have 10ga wiring, no problems. I even have two 10ga grounds stacked on the earth lug, again no problems, though that's the limit.


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Jul 8, 2017)

Randy, I didn't even realize they were two different brands, so thanks for explaining that. The most recent one I got (for my 2x72) must be the isacon you mentioned. It is slightly different than the others I have, but close enough I figured it was same brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wdfwguy (Jul 9, 2017)

I finally decided on this vfd.  Less than $100 from Amazon, I can mount the keypad remotely, and it has a knob for the speed control


----------



## RandyWilson (Jul 9, 2017)

Maddogmech1 said:


> Randy, I didn't even realize they were two different brands, so thanks for explaining that. The most recent one I got (for my 2x72) must be the isacon you mentioned. It is slightly different than the others I have, but close enough I figured it was same brand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like there are three different brands, now.


----------



## Eddyde (Jul 9, 2017)

Are you planning to use it to run the three phase motor off single phase? if so, you need to make sure the drive is rated for that, Basically, the drive should be derated by ⅓, so you would need a 3hp drive for a 2hp motor, if going single to three phase.


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Jul 9, 2017)

Eddyde said:


> Are you planning to use it to run the three phase motor off single phase? if so, you need to make sure the drive is rated for that, Basically, the drive should be derated by ⅓, so you would need a 3hp drive for a 2hp motor, if going single to three phase.



Correct, just double check and make sure it says 1 or 3 phase in the chinglish description before ordering. Be sure to post some pics of this thing action for us homemade tool junkies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

